# Poolewood superlathe 28-40 manual ??



## NikoV (2 Jan 2015)

Greetings friends,

I am Nikos, I craft Native American style flutes and a beginner in the world of turning. 

I just bought a Poolewood superlathe 28-40. It works fine and want to keep it that way.

But Poolewood does not have a manual for it anymore. 

So my question is if anyone has a manual for this machine?!

Bless!


----------



## katellwood (3 Jan 2015)

Have a look if you do a search you will find a great deal of info 

28-40-lathe-head-stock-rebuild-bearings-belt-etc-t24306.html?hilit=lathe%20rebuild

poolewood-2840-t45405.html


----------



## boysie39 (3 Jan 2015)

Welcome Nikov, quite a few have that particular lathe on here I think . There was a debate about where one could find a manual some months ago and I think a link was given for PDF download .I think if you type what you are looking for in the search box at the top of the page you may find something . If not I'm sure someone will be along to set you on the right track . Good luck .


----------



## dickm (3 Jan 2015)

Welcome, Niko. Where in Findhorn are you? Village or community? (Locals will recognize the subtle difference!)


----------



## NikoV (3 Jan 2015)

Thank you guys!

Katellwood thank you, I've already looked at those threads in the forum. Nice old article, still haven't read it all. And the post with the disassembly is interested but, after opening my lathe today, it's not the same mechanism... Will post a picture tomorrow of how mine looks. If you have the original manual it would be of help. I'm not much of a mechanic and English terminology is not my strongest point as well.

I just want to know what kind of maintenance I need to do to the lathe... I doubt if it ever had any. 

Dickm, I now live in the Village after almost three years in the Park(community). The workshop I rent is right opposite the Park. Do you visit often? Let me know when you come again!


----------



## CHJ (3 Jan 2015)

*NikoV *, is your machine one of the later ones with 3phase motor and invertor control?

Similar to this:- (mine, but now somewhat modified from this image for reverse turning and better controls.)






I have a poor copy of the so called manual, (A4 sheet) in all honesty it is hardly worth the paper it is printed on.

I am not at base at the moment so do not have access to all my documents, I'll try and look them up in a few days when I return.
The only maintenance I do on my machine is a quick check of the belt and drive pulley security every six months or so and the occasional small injection of fresh grease in the two headstock bearings if I have been running near 3000 rpm for a while.


----------



## NikoV (4 Jan 2015)

Here are a couple of photos I took of the lathe today.














Thank your CHJ, looks like our lathes close relatives. 
Greasing the bearings is a good idea. I just have to figure out how.


----------



## CHJ (4 Jan 2015)

NikoV":3p13lq3c said:


> ....Thank your CHJ, looks like our lathes close relatives.
> Greasing the bearings is a good idea. I just have to figure out how.



Mine does not have any of the mechanical speed linkages that yours does, mines purely electronic speed control, it is however a different mechanical design to the mechanical one I had and the one currently used by Pete (Bodrighy) which has a slow speed 6pole motor.

It would appear from your image that you have sealed for life bearings as there are no greasing nipples on the headstock casting that I can see.


----------



## Bodrighy (5 Jan 2015)

I did look at the images and as Chas said though it looks more like mine I have grease nipples on mine so can't advise re lubricating. Maintenance on mine is basically keeping clean and free running, on the bed and making sure that the pulleys are clean every so often. Big, solid lump that does all you ask of it. 

Pete


----------



## CHJ (6 Jan 2015)

38-40 Manual, age and model issued with unknown, there are several variations of machines under the 28-40 or 38-40 banner that on initial view look very similar, details shown and quoted need to be viewed with caution in regards to any particular lathe, the mechanical one I had and the current lighter weight electronic version have different bed and accessory sizes including spindle thread form.


----------



## NikoV (6 Jan 2015)

Thank you so much for the info and the ancient manuscript! 

I've been looking into the fact that the spindle is slightly eccentric and what I can do about it. Poolewood has no spare parts anymore. I wonder if it's the spindle that maybe took a hit once and might have slightly bent. Or the bearings that need replacing/greasing. Maybe the noise will also reduce a bit with some oil/grease. Will I be able to grease the bearings if I disasemble the spindle? 
I can turn fine but only at high speeds it seems.

My knowledge on mechanics is limited, slowly getting into it. 

Thanks you all!


----------



## CHJ (7 Jan 2015)

It may be that your bearings just need adjusting for correct clearance, although your headstock assembly is different to the images shown in Blisters Rebuild I doubt that the main spindle is very different in form.

It may be a case of just adjusting the spindle fixing ring nut on the rear of headstock to pull the spindle rearwards a fraction to take up front bearing slack.

Try clamping it up tight, then backing it off about an eighth to a quarter of a turn.


----------



## NikoV (7 Jan 2015)

Thanx CHJ. I'll see what i can do. 
Thank you very much!


----------

